# Bring es zu Ende!



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

Hallo, liebe Buffed Community!

Da es langsam langweilig wird hier im Forum, probier ich mal ein Forenspiel aus.

Es ist ganz einfach, einer fängt einen Satz an und der nächste Poster vervollständigt es mit einem Reim..Das Thema ist:WoW (Wer hätts gedacht im WoW Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Optionen des Vervollständigers sind Folgende:
Den Satz beenden und die Geschichte oder was auch immer beenden (Muss aber den Anfang der nächsten Geschichte vorgeben) -->Zeichen dafür ist wie in jeder tollen Geschichte das Wort "Ende"
Oder den Satz beenden und die Geschichte weiterführen --> Zeichen dafür ist "..."



Beispiel:
Poster 1:Ich werfe meine Angel aus...                                  (1)
Poster 2:um zu fangen mir einen lecker' Schmaus...              (1)
Poster 3:Ich kann den Wurm am Haken nicht mehr sehen..    (2)
Poster 4:Also beschliesse ich zu gehen.../Ende                      (2)
(Bezug zu WoW: Der langweilige Nebenberuf "Angeln")

Nach einem Ende kann ein neues Reimschema(z.B. 1 1 2 2 wie oben im Beispiel.Andere sind 1 2 1 2 , 1 2 2 1 )angefangen werden, aber nicht mitten in der Geschichte gewechselt werden.

Dichtet mal los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (24. August 2009)

Ich schlage dem Gegner den kopf ein...


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

/reported

Falsches Forum


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

und find die zahl´n im Recount fein...


----------



## Felix^^ (24. August 2009)

doch plötzlich fällt sie weider ein...


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

das kann ja nur mein Hitcap sein.


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

da schein ich wohl gestorben zu sein...

War zu langsam :< 

Editier mal Ende oder ... @ Acuria


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

Ich lief durch Goldhain und wollt sehen...


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

wo die ganzen Kräuterlein stehn ...


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

ich pirsch mich ran mit leichtem Tanze...



EDITH: Musste Editieren


----------



## Sasic (24. August 2009)

und begebe mich auch schon zur Pflanze...


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

ich möchte darauf hinweisen das es sich reimen muss ..


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

Sasic schrieb:


> und begebe mich auch schon zur Pflanze...



Hier gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch seh dann die kleine Gnomenwanze...


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

schreiend lief er durch den Wald...


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

sein Gebrüll mir noch im Ohre schallt...


----------



## Ruhkskar (24. August 2009)

denn ein schurke macht ihn gerade kalt


----------



## Acuria (24. August 2009)

doch nein er konnt entkommen..


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

dem werd ich wohl entgegenkommen...

Mischen da mal mehrere mit :>


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

der schurke dennoch nicht blöd und war wie der blitz weggeschwommen


----------



## 619power (24. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> der schurke dennoch nicht blöd und war wie der blitz weggeschwommen


Doch kam ne Kuh mit Donnerknall...


----------



## Holywandrenner (24. August 2009)

laut davon war selbst der Hall

edith war zu langsam vorher^^


----------



## Raminator (24. August 2009)

so kam ein hunter und schoss ihn benommen oO


----------



## ach was solls. (24. August 2009)

der schurke, wie flink er war, dem schuss entronnen


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

Nicht reimende Antworten ignorieren!

Weiter gehts:
Er setzt dann sein Sprinten ein

/Edit: Huch wird wuselig!


----------



## Raminator (24. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Nicht reimende Antworten ignorieren!
> 
> Weiter gehts:
> Er rannte durch den Wald...


und schrie BALD BALD


----------



## Ali-babar (24. August 2009)

damit brach sie ihn zum Fall.


----------



## Raminator (24. August 2009)

muss aber auch irgendwie sinn machen oder?^^


----------



## 619power (24. August 2009)

Raminator schrieb:


> muss aber auch irgendwie sinn machen oder?^^


Ich brauch unbedingt von Cataclysm die pre order xD


----------



## Raminator (24. August 2009)

619power schrieb:


> Ich brauch unbedingt von Cataclysm die pre order xD


brauchen wir nicht alle ne pre order für irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

Raminator schrieb:


> muss aber auch irgendwie sinn machen oder?^^



Wäre gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja setzen wir hier mal ein Ende hin.Nächste Geschichte weils sonst zu wuselig wird:

Fisch,Bär,Vogel und die Katz...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Wäre gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Liefen im Walde Ganz ratz fatz...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. August 2009)

machten plötzlich einen riesen Satz...

( ich hab das Gefühl das funktioniert nur wenn wie jetzt im Moment wenig user das Forum besuchen.. ansonsten wirds einfach geflutet. )


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die Liefen im Walde Ganz ratz fatz...


Doch der Fisch blieb stehen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Doch der Fisch blieb stehen...



Und wollte sich ganz Groß aufblähn...


----------



## Emanuel333 (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wollte sich ganz Groß aufblähn...



Die ganze Welt begann sich zu drehn...


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

doch plötzlich biss ein Affe der Giraffe...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt begann sich zu drehn...



Der Fisch musste zurück ins Wasser gehen...


----------



## Bankrott (24. August 2009)

Sonst könnt er sein Wasser nichtmehr sehn.

Ende^^


----------



## Voo16 (24. August 2009)

war einer zu schnell


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

2 min sind glaub viel zeit... naja manche sind etwas langsam mit schreiben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2 min sind glaub viel zeit... naja manche sind etwas langsam mit schreiben.



Ne deins ergibt so gut wie keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voo16 (24. August 2009)

Der Dk ist ein kleiner Krieger

Spielt meistens in seiner eigenen Lieger

Und besiegt jeden Spieler

Er ist ziehmlich schrill

und man braucht für ihn keinen skill

Er ist sehr laut

Da der spieler einfach auf die Tastaur haut

Doch alles umschlaucht


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2 min sind glaub viel zeit... naja manche sind etwas langsam mit schreiben.



Drum anstatt an die frische luft zu gehn tun sie im Keller bleiben..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Drum anstatt an die frische luft zu gehn tun sie im Keller bleiben..



Ums Mit Ihren Stoff Tieren zu Treiben .... O_O WTF


----------



## Spirithack (24. August 2009)

weißbrot


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ums Mit Ihren Stoff Tieren zu Treiben .... O_O WTF




..und sie an sich zu reiben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ..und sie an sich zu reiben
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit sie sich die zeit vertreiben...


----------



## Tayé (24. August 2009)

und es ganz doll miteinander treiben.


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> damit sie sich die zeit vertreiben...



können sie auch stattdessen einen Aufsatz schreiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Ende

Durch den Wald pfeift der Wind..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> können sie auch stattdessen einen Aufsatz schreiben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am Baume hängt ein Kind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Da kommt ein Gorilla der denkt er spinnt+

Edit: Och mann das ist doch blöd ^^ immer gleichzeitig.


----------



## WarriParanoia (24. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> Falsches Forum





hilfs sherriff.... geh woanders aufpassen


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da kommt ein Gorilla der denkt er spinnt+
> 
> Edit: Och mann das ist doch blöd ^^ immer gleichzeitig.



Er hängt das Kind vom Baum und ruft herbei ein Rind


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. August 2009)

WarriParanoia schrieb:


> hilfs sherriff.... geh woanders aufpassen



wenigstens /reportet er und macht dann trotzdem mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## udanda (24. August 2009)

Und sezt hinauf das Kind xD


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

Mal n neues:

Im Forum ist es langweilig & es ist schon spät
ich geh ins Bett, bevor der Hahn kräht.
Die WoW-Community aus Langweilern besteht,
Ich geh jetzt, bevor ZAM sich im Grab umdreht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht *winkt*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. August 2009)

ZAM schläft in nem Grab? nen Sarg.. ok... aber nen Grab? da isses doch nass


----------



## Majokat (24. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ZAM schläft in nem Grab? nen Sarg.. ok... aber nen Grab? da isses doch nass



Das ist ein Sarg in einem Grab.
Er lässt sich jeden Abend von den Mods eingraben,
und wenn sie vergessen, ihn wieder am Morgen auszugraben,
werden sie verdonnert nach Anaheim zur Blizzcon zu fahren
und den ganzen Langweilern hier Videos zu posten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (24. August 2009)

..


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Dann mach ich mal ein neues...

Deathwing ist ein böser Drache


----------



## fraudani (24. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Deathwing ist ein böser Drache



... er plant schon lange seine Rache.


----------



## Cybereule (24. August 2009)

Im Jahr 2010 soll er kommen...


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

und kurz darauf umkommen


----------



## Cybereule (25. August 2009)

Doch die nächste Herausforderung steht vor der Tür...


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Ich klopf ihn um. Wer ist dafür?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

da keiner macht:

Mit dabei sind auch die Worge


----------



## Nerolon (21. Oktober 2009)

da machen siche die zwerge große sorge^^...


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Nerolon schrieb:


> da machen siche die zwerge große sorge^^...



und trinken gleich bis zum frühen Morge.


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Sogar mit einem Orke

Illidan find ich supi


----------

